# Girls do you like guys cumming inside you? How about the day after? Most you've had?



## mr.buffnstuff

Do you girls like having a guy or guys cum in you? The gf doesn't like it but I think it's hot. 
How does it feel after when it's leaking out of you? Do it turn you on knowing? 
WHats the most you've had in you? Have you ever had more than one guy do it in the same night?


----------



## queenbee1127

I like it because it means we don't have to stop and have him pull out/cum somewhere, the act is just fluid. It's much more intimate. 

As far as literally having cum dripping out of me, I'm not nuts about it. It's messy, sticky, and doesn't smell that great. Nothing a shower can't fix though.


----------



## samnslumberland

I prefer my boyfriend to cum inside of me 9/10 times, but lately we've also enjoyed pulling out so that he can cum on my face/in my mouth. Like *queenbee1127* said, though, it's much more intimate when he cums inside of me and (in my opinion) it sort of signifies a sense of ownership--I wouldn't allow a simple hook-up to cum inside of me without a condom. Plus, having that sense of ownership or domination can be kind of hot.

As for the drippy aftermath, I could really do without it. Sometimes I would like to just be able to roll over and pass back out after middle-of-the-night sex without waking up with wet thighs, ass, and vagina in the morning (as opposed to sitting on the toilet for several minutes while the cum drips out or taking a shower). Not to mention that it doesn't smell good. But, the sex is worth the minor cleanup in my opinion.

I have never had multiple men cum inside of me in one night, but I have had the same man cum inside of me up to 3 or 4 separate times in one night.


----------



## queenbee1127

^ I'm also a fan of the cum on me/in my mouth. 

It seems like guys are all about that visual cumshot until you let them cum inside you and that becomes the norm, then I have to request for him to do anything different. I think for a lot of guys, finishing inside their partner without a condom is ideal.


----------



## smackydowners

^^for me, this is correct. i like cumming inside women, and had to be asked off an ex to do it elsewhere, which i really liked: "i'll let you cum on my face...if you want..." instant turn on!


----------



## MilzyWilzy

I love my partner cumming inside of me and agree with what the other ladies have said. 

On occasion though, I do enjoy him cumming on my ass after having it doggy style.


----------



## JessFR

I love it when he cums inside me, unbelievably hot, yea ok it's a little messy but it's worth it. The mental thought of it us the best part for me. But no, I haven't had two guys at once, I've fantasized about it though.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Must just be my gf that don't like I then ?


----------



## nekointheclouds

mr.buffnstuff said:


> Do you girls like having a guy or guys cum in you? The gf doesn't like it but I think it's hot.
> How does it feel after when it's leaking out of you? Do it turn you on knowing?
> WHats the most you've had in you? Have you ever had more than one guy do it in the same night?



Depends on my moon, both can be sexy but I generally get more turned on by a guy cuming inside me. 
Its the act of making a guy come inside me that turns me on, not the cum itself. Also being a clean person I usually go to the bathroom and clean up right after and its just part of the clean up. 
Jesus dude Do you even know how to vagina? Cause they arent little cum collectors between our legs. Nor do most women spend that much time thinking about your cum, most are thinking about getting fucked until they come.

As most of the women here have said, the cum itself is just part of the mess to clean up, we care alot more about the actual act.


----------



## Clitnhawk

The human brain is designed for this.  Its part of the act of bringing parts of two people together.    The danger of getting her pregnant, its a turn on for many guys I think, then after the cool down its like "uh oh!  Was that chance worth it!?" - This can be with any combo of birth control or not.  The wife likes cum inside and out for different reasons.  Outside is naughty, inside is intimate.


----------

